# bad deal....what to do



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi

ive had a deal gone bad with a seller. money changed hands and i never got what i was supposed to recieve. sent several emails to the seller asking what was going on. 

the seller has never responded. im not sure if the seller has never recieved my email or is just ignoring them, but because the seller continues to be active in the hobby i am pretty sure i am being ignored. ive had other good transactions with the seller, and know others in the hobby who continue to speak highly of the seller. 

i understand that things really do get lost in the mail. my payment never may have arrived, or my item could have been lost. the amount of money was modest, i guess i am mostly frustrated that i have not recieved any communication from the seller explaining what happened. 

what would you guys do in this situation?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have had several transactions that were not so smooth.
I bought a slot from a colledge kid who was trying to buy books. I sent my MO off to him, and waited and waited some more. I sent several emails (always professional and objective) and recieved no reply. After 3 weeks, this kid tells me that he can not find the car or the MO that I sent him. He THINKS the car is at his parents house and has misplaced the MO that he did recieve. He said he would see his parents in 2 weeks(out of state) and would look for the car. 3 weeks later I emailed again. ("where is my slotcar?") no response for 2 weeks. (2 months have gone by and I could give a [email protected] about my 13.00. I am tired of this.) He said he had the car but had been sick and would get to the postoffice after the weekend. 2 more weeks....no car, no email. I email again. (This has dragged out for 2.5 months! where is my slotcar) I recieved a reply straight away this time. Sunday he had gotten trashed. a DUI, his truck impounded and did not have the cash for 2weeks to get it out.(wired money from mommy) He said my slotcar was in the glovebox. As soon as he got his truck out, he would send me the slotcar. All this time I had been kind, understanding & a nice guy. TOO nice. I had all I could take of this. I emailed him. "Kid, this has dragged out for 3 months. I have lost more than 13.00 in the couch durring that time. Just send me a postal money order for my 13.00 and you can play games with someone else.

3 days later I met the postman at my door. He had in his hand my slotcar sent 2nd day and a letter from the kid saying he was very sorry for all of the trouble.

The car, though very nice is a marchon odd-ball with working lights and siren that does not fit very well in any of my car cases. It needs rear tires so the chassis does not drag the track (kid must have runn the sh!t out of it) It is very fast.
Anyone interested in it?

Be nice until it is time to not be nice. ALWAYS be professional though. as tempting as it is to vent and flame someone who has screwed you, leave the degredation and cussing for the children.
I have seen some very nasty flame-jobs on ebay feedback by buyers and sellers alike and it always makes me sick.

Think of all of the things that might have happened. look at the sellers feedback on both sides. Is the sellers puter down? (that happened with one of my purchases)
is the seller sick? in jail? puter stolen? lazy with good intentions? Is the postal service at fault too? (postal equipment ate a MO of mine and they did not tell me for 5 weeks.)
You never know.
Good luck!
joez870


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I almost always use paypal, I give a fair amount of time, but when it seems like somethings up I write to paypal. twice I wrote to them about a problem, both times my money was refunded, by paypal. I know they s*ck sometimes for charging selling fees but they came thru for me twice (total was about 100.00).
other then that, like Joe said, be professional, leave the trash talk for the trash can.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

If you paid by post office MO, there's a 1-800 number you can get to see if it has been cash. If it was, you can find out who cashed it, or if 2 months go by, a trace can be done. The only bad thing is that you pay $6 for the trace, but if it was lost, or stolen you get that MO back. I use post office MO's because anyone who abuses them is committing a felony.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I was winning bidder on a 3 car lotand the item had a calculator and had an astonishing price of $8.40 and asked how that could be right for priority mail. The guy said it was so I was glad I won it at a low price. I received the cars about 10 days after I sent out my payment. Wow, what a surprise, 1st class mail for $ 1.52! I asked the seller how he could charge for Priority mail and send 1st class he ignored my e-mails. I was happy with the cars, so I just gave him a neutral...


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

I would check your spam folder and see if the email is there,I`ve had that happen before.I ve had some deals that took time,but most people will work with you.But if you have someone jerking you around post it maybe someone knows them and can help you out. I never had trouble on this board.
Good luck
Coro Kid


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

mking said:


> hi
> 
> ive had a deal gone bad with a seller. money changed hands and i never got what i was supposed to recieve. sent several emails to the seller asking what was going on.
> 
> ...


First off, make sure you are not responding to the original emails..I have had problems ,buying AND selling, where someone's stupid spam filters are so darn sensitive that they block [email protected] invoicing emails(AOL is a BIG culprit of this!).. Make sure you do a one-off email with auction number and a request for status.. If you use outlook it doesn't hurt to put the little Exclamation mark on the email as well, especially if they use Outlook. 

Also use the term ASAP or URGENT, with Auction number, in the Subject header as well, sometimes that will get their attention if they think it is just a [email protected] notice or something.

Also email them both thru your email AND thru [email protected]'s contact member option, just in case the Seller has two different email addresses one for their paypal and one for their [email protected] account.
I try not to leave a negative unless it is the very LAST resort.. I understand that Negatives cannot be removed( unless you get a lawyer and sue them for Slandererous remarks. I think they might have to if you get a court order..Kinda long lengths to get a feedback removed..lol) and yknow It should be taken very seriously to leave Neg feedback. I am sick of seeing people fly off the handle and leave abrupt and harsh, and sometimes unwarranted, feedback because two days past whenever THEY think they should get the item or communication, or whatever... In the 3 negatives I have given it usually takes 30-60 days of unresolved auction issues for me to leave a neg feedback.and I have only received 1 negative (of the said harsh nature, where the guy didn't even TRY to communicate with me for a resolution, which infuriated me)about of about 1500 positives and about 1200 unique pos's (Which is also due to the fact I try to detail EVERYTHING I can think of it the auction and stress people to ask questions)
Anyway, enough of my ramblings, I hope this helps  
Matt
Sorry for the @'s, just tired of the links for that auction site screwing up my message when I preview it :jest:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

rodstrguy said:


> I was winning bidder on a 3 car lotand the item had a calculator and had an astonishing price of $8.40 and asked how that could be right for priority mail. The guy said it was so I was glad I won it at a low price. I received the cars about 10 days after I sent out my payment. Wow, what a surprise, 1st class mail for $ 1.52! I asked the seller how he could charge for Priority mail and send 1st class he ignored my e-mails. I was happy with the cars, so I just gave him a neutral...


Usually if it only 1 or 2 bucks I don't worry about bout it..But a 7 DOLLAR difference! :freak: 
You were nice, Id demand that difference back!
Ebay has a policy about unwarrented shippping and 'handling' charges.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

mking, since the sale that may have gone bad was off the HT sale page you should contact the particular HT site's administrator (should be a link at the bottom of the page) and see if he/she will contact the seller on your behalf and compel the seller to contact you directly. This would give you and the seller another chance to figure out what's wrong in a private forum. 

I may be a bit jaded but I did get a chuckle out of this...



> If you use outlook it doesn't hurt to put the little Exclamation mark on the email as well, especially if they use Outlook.
> 
> Also use the term ASAP or URGENT


That's pretty much a "How-To Guide" for getting your email tagged by a spam filter. May as well put "Viagra" and "Work from home" in the subject line while you're at it.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Fortunately I've had all my Ebay and nonauction deals complete. Some have taken more time than others. Never had to leave a negative feedback. One auction I'd sent payment and got no word back after 2 weeks. I emailed the seller and asked if he recieved the payment, and if he didn't, I would have to trace the money order. The next day I recieved a response that he did and the item was mailed that day. Some sellers don't know that you can run a trace on Postal M.O.s. Another auction I did, my payment was in a postal truck that was in a firey wreck. The end of my envolope was burnt, but the seller was able to cash it.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

Never had a deal go wrong altho after some one in spain got a hold of our credit card, user name and password we no longer accept nor subscribe to paypal. Others have experienced the same problems. I miss the pile of money that can accumulate in paypal from selling free junk we aquire and spending it on slots but its no longer worth the hassle. Sometimes people dont get our emails thru dumbay, on several occasions we had to get their address and phone number and contact them directly. If its thru hobby talk just make sure you have tried to contact him in every possible way and if hes still a no-pay please let all of us know so we dont make the same mistake. Ive got a pile of stuff going out monday AM to guys in the forum, I guess I just trust them, every one deserves one shot at that. Its not the money just being a straight up and honest person that knows how to do the right thing.Im done blabbing,SEIZE THE DAY


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Unfortunately, the terms "ASAP" and "URGENT" (especially in all caps) are two very common keywords caught by simplistic spam and virus blockers. The number one spam blocker keyword is "FREE." I always avoid using these words in the subject line.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I believe at this point it may be best to just get rid of this thread and lets start over. We remember what happened to the Slots forums before... I wouldn't want to see that happen again. Now let's take a deep breath and exhale... ahhh... that's better.


----------

